# What color horse is this?



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I went to the rodeo the other day and saw and *amazing *horse. She was absolutely beautiful. It didn't occur to me at the time to take a picture, but I'll describe her the best I can. There might not even be a name for it; I've never seen a horse like that before.

She was a palomino/buckskin color, but at the same time, neither one. Her mane and tail were silver, black, and white. 

Her tail was similar to this, except with more color
:








Her mane had the same colors as that horse's tail. They were all mixed together and were gorgeous.


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

:-|:?hmm I confused! :lol:

What ever color she is it is B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

its a buckskin paint, but because of the hroses markings, the mane and tail are a different colour


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Judging from the description, I would say that she was probably a buckskin with prominent guard hairs on her mane and tail. They can cause the mane/tail to have a layered silver coated appearance.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

charliBum said:


> its a buckskin paint, but because of the hroses markings, the mane and tail are a different colour


Paint is a breed, not a color. You mean Pinto, I think.


----------



## Redneckgirrll (Feb 21, 2009)

IDK but it is the most prettest horse iv ever seen.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Its a buckskin PAINT. Not pinto. It's a paint.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

12 1/2 foot long horse tail at EquiFest | Pet-a-holic


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

You can't say its a paint unless you know for certain that it is the breed. Paint is a breed, pinto is the type of color.

So the horse in question is most likely a buckskin pinto. The pinto pattern is most likely tobiano to effect the mane like that.

Edited to add - I'm talking about the horse they are asking about - which is not the horse in the photo. We don't know what breed the horse they are asking about is.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

well, paints are jsut kind of coming in as a breed over her in New Zealand, so up intill recently there was pretty much no difference i themeaning, for mw anyhow. Paint, pinto, whatever lol


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

In the article that spyder posted, it is a paint.

In the photo.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Buckskin tobiano... UNLESS the horse in the pictures was just shaved they it could be bay but most likely buckskin.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Folks - read the original post. The photos are there to show what the one she saw in real life looked similar too color-wise. It is NOT the specific horse she is asking about.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

She is certainly beautiful, that is all I can say.


----------



## CedarHillQuarterHorses (Feb 15, 2009)

The horse in the picture is Buckskin...however there is a chance that the horse you saw was a very light form of grulla. I have seen one or two that are light enough to almost look buckskin, but not many. As far as the mane, the Tobi gene is usually responsible for the multi colored effect.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

The colour you're describing makes it sound exactly like a Norwegian Fjord horse. The breed description even uses those exact words to describe the mane. It has a white mane and tail with a black layer running perfectly down the center and silver highlights. Usually they have their manes cut short as a breed standard to show off the layers and accent the neck. Their colour is generally refered to as yellow or creme dun. 

An example of the Norwegian Fjord breed/colour:









P.S. the one major visible (there are others but they are not always present) difference between dun and buckskin horses is the presence of an "eel" or "dorsal" stripe. If the horse you saw had an eel stripe than she was definitally dun. If she didn't then she was buckskin.

P.P.S. The horse in that picture is a buckskin tobiano paint.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

well from the sounds of it sound like a paint my boy is a buckskin paint and his mane and tail are diffrent colors too with a palomino look hes probably more like a buttermilk buckskin


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

masatisan said:


> P.S. the one major visible (there are others but they are not always present) difference between dun and buckskin horses is the presence of an "eel" or "dorsal" stripe. If the horse you saw had an eel stripe than she was definitally dun. If she didn't then she was buckskin.


Actually, this is not completely true. The smutty/sooty gene can create "countershading" that can mimic the dorsal stripe. Its not as clear as the dun gene, but it can still create confusion on telling a dun vs buckskin apart.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I just got a chance to read them all, thanks for all the information. I'm still confused as to what she is, because she doesn't match anyone's descriptions 100%. Maybe she's a 1 of a kind.

She did have a stripe down her back; I forgot to mention that in my OP.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Could she have had something like this? I just found this yesterday while I was looking around......................Well, I just read the op and you said her mane was that color too. IDK then.



> A *gulastra plume*, named thus by Arabian breeders, is an interesting manifestation of sabino that creates a light colored tail on an otherwise solid-colored horse.












Or maybe something like this?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

_






P.S. the one major visible (there are others but they are not always present) difference between dun and buckskin horses is the presence of an "eel" or "dorsal" stripe. If the horse you saw had an eel stripe than she was definitally dun. If she didn't then she was buckskin.

Click to expand...

 Actually, this is not completely true. The smutty/sooty gene can create "countershading" that can mimic the dorsal stripe. Its not as clear as the dun gene, but it can still create confusion on telling a dun vs buckskin apart.

Click to expand...

Its also possible to have a buckskin dun, so dorsal stripe can actually be evident.


_


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Could it have been a Chocolate Palomino or some call them smokey palomino ? Its hard to say without seeing it or a picture. Here is an interesting link http://ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/palomino.html

The mane and tail are usually off-white (flaxen) but can have golden hairs or black hairs. Sometimes the sooty gene will create a 'gray' mane on a palomino.








This AQHA Mare (Northwind Gold, owned by Mikie Peebles) shows an unusual distribution of sootiness on a palomino. The mare's rear end has been darkened, and the barrel area dappled, but the neck shows her base color. ​ 
Ramblin' Lemon Twist -Missouri Fox Trotter stallion owned by Lee Yates. This photo shows the deep dappling that can occur on palominos.​ 



​ 

​


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The most beautiful horse I ever saw (color wise) was an appy. It had a dun colouring that bordered on palomino as the coat had this golden sheen. It was a blanket appy with a very straight blaze and black points on the ears and muzzle. The mane was black and the tail was black also and the haunch had these lovely golden/dun spots set on a white background. 

All four legs had stockings then black at the knee/hock area then merged into the basic gold/dun body color. Could jump the moon and he was about 16:1 or 2 hh.

I have never seen anoth horse that had these markings after him.

As a stallion he never reproduced all of his stunning color points but many offspring had parts of him


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Could she have had something like this? I just found this yesterday while I was looking around......................Well, I just read the op and you said her mane was that color too. IDK then.


 Take the coloring of the first horse and the pattern of the last 2 horses, and that was it.


----------



## CedarHillQuarterHorses (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like you are for sure asking about a Dun. As for the breed none of us can actually say for sure, as some breeds are prone to odd colorations as was pointed out in the arab. Also, Dun is a color and registration, so as for the color, it can happen in MOST breeds, with a few exceptions. The tail and mane color can happen, its all genetics...but the dark, prominate dorsal stripe is a tale-tale sign with little exception.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If it was the color of the first horse but had the markings of the 2nd one - I would suspect Grullo - which is a black dun.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

The silver gene on a black based horse causes a light mane and tail and chocolate body:









If it also had a dun gene it would have a dorsal stripe. But I can't find a picture on the internet of a Silver Black Dun as it would be called...

OR...

Another silver gene at work, Silver Bay:









Add that with a dun gene and it also sounds like what your talking about.

As I'm pretty sure this is more common than a mutation of arabian, I think this is more likely. Also although these pictures are all of miniatures this gene is present in other breeds.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

That gene is relatively common in Icelandic horses as well (especially in them outside Iceland since it's a pretty colour and horses like that are often exported, heh..)

Here's a really pretty silver on a black base Icelandic stallion, you can get blue dun (grullo) with silver dapple as well, altough I couldn't find any photos of that.


----------



## neighxwinnie18 (Feb 26, 2009)

sounds to me like a tri colored buckskin paint mix with different kind of breeds and what not so that means depending on the breed, it depends on the color!


----------

